# Mitashi led tv..worth buying it ??



## giprabu (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually got an offer (coupon) from mginger site. The offer was Mitashi 32" LED tv could be bought for 22449/= which costs 39990/= actually. 

I really dint have any idea to buy one but after looking at this, made me think. But the specs of the tv is horrible. Its not even full hd resolution. The speakers are also poor. Bad response time of 8ms. 

But still is it a decent buy for 22.5k and that too on Cash on Delivery mode ??


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

Check if it will last longer than a tubelight through online user reviews (Hint: Google)

My friend had a cathode ray tube TV from Mitashi and it worked for 2years before developing a vertical line giving two contrasts thereafter.

When you are paying so much its better to look for quality. Just my opinion.
Also just look at it as a 22.5k TV and not a 40k one you are getting for lower.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 29, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Check if it will last longer than a tubelight through online user reviews (Hint: Google)



lol


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't buy that crappy tv it is only marketing tool (discount provided to you ) used by companies to get rid of those crappy products.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

Its quality similar to cheap chinese mobile.Don't buy that cr@p instead save some money buy some good brand like sony,samsung and LG.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

*@giprabu*

Don't even think of buying it. In short - *AVOID.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

@giprabu: Even Videocon & Onida are better than Mitashi...

also some new products but they r good.
such as Haer,Vu


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

Avoid buying this at ALL costs

Save some money and buy one from LG , Samsung or Sony instead


----------



## cgtoolbox (Jul 15, 2011)

i would not even take if for free ,.......


----------



## Sarath (Jul 16, 2011)

cgtoolbox said:


> i would not even take if for free ,.......



I would  

I think the very first reply made him put off his purchase.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

giprabu: AFAIK Mitashi was popular for 8bit Video Games consoles


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 16, 2011)

mitashi is best known for giving cheap rip-offs of handhelds in the ad section of newspapers.

i bet that led tv is just a cardboard box with 32 leds arranged on a side.


----------

